# Culo de botella



## Lienzo

Hola amigos, 

Tengo que adaptar un texto para que se entienda en todos los países de América y me encuentro con la frase que dice: "Los miraba fijamente a través de sus gruesas gafas de culo de botella..."

Entiendo que lo de 'culo' en América es indamisible en muchos casos obvios, pero al tratarse del culo de la botella, ¿se acepta? 
¿Os parecen bien estos cambios? 
"Los miraba fijamente a través de sus grues*o*s *anteojos *de *fondo *de botella..."

Muchas gracias!


----------



## lospazio

Aquí en la Argentina se dice _culo de botella_. No creo que a nadie le suba mucho la presión porque uses esa expresión, sobre todo en un texto literario.


----------



## Vampiro

No creo que “culo” sea una palabra muy elegante en ninguna parte.
Si quieres evitarla, yo diría “…sus lentes gruesos como vidrio de botella”, o algo similar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Aquí es perfectamente aceptable "anteojos (de) culo de botella". "Fondo de botella" *no *es una expresión aplicable a los anteojos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí, _culo de botella _sólo es aceptable en confianza.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Para mí, _culo de botella _sólo es aceptable en confianza.


Para mi también.  Demasiado coloquial.
Usarla o no dependerá del tono del texto que estés adaptando.
_


----------



## Peón

Comparto que se trata de una expresión muy coloquial. Pero el texto que el compañero quiere adaptar a Hispanoamérica ya dice "*gafas culo de botella"*, por lo que supongo que se trata de un texto literario o a usar en un contexto coloquial o familiar. Y en ese ámbito es perfectamente aceptable.


----------



## Lienzo

Peón said:


> Comparto que se trata de una expresión muy coloquial. Pero el texto que el compañero quiere adaptar a Hispanoamérica ya dice "*gafas culo de botella"*, por lo que supongo que se trata de un texto literario o a usar en un contexto coloquial o familiar. Y en ese ámbito es perfectamente aceptable.



Muchas gracias compañeros por los aportes. En efecto, el texto es un libro para adolescentes y el registro no es del todo coloquial, aunque se intenta llegar al lector con un lenguaje cercano. Lo que pasa que aquí, en España, la palabra culo se enseña en las escuelas y la forma normal de llamar al trasero. Nadie se espanta por ello. 
Me gusta la variante que propone Vampiro: poner directamente 'anteojos de vidrio de botella'.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile esa palabra pasa de lo coloquial a lo directamente vulgar, yo no la recomiendo.  Sólo se entendería o se aceptaría en un texto claramente extranjero o ambientado en el exterior.
_


----------



## cbrena

Lienzo said:


> Me gusta la variante que propone Vampiro: poner directamente 'anteojos de vidrio de botella'.
> 
> Gracias y saludos!


Con esta expresión yo me imaginaría unas gafas de color verde, o bien unas gafas con cristales de mala calidad.


----------



## lospazio

cbrena said:


> Con esta expresión yo me imaginaría unas gafas de color verde, o bien unas gafas con cristales de mala calidad.



Sí, pienso lo mismo.

La expresión es _culo de botella_, no _vidrio de botella_. La parte inferior de la botella tiene un aspecto de lente que el resto no tiene. Si el original es inadmisible, me parece que es mejor reemplazar el original por su significado. Pondría entonces _anteojos gruesos_.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no dije "de vidrio de botella", lo que dije fue "...gruesos como vidrio de botella".
Al hacer referencia al grosor creo que cualquier persona se imaginará a qué parte de la botella se hace referencia, la expresión es bastante conocida, después de todo.
_


----------



## Idóneo

Por aquí, he oído más la variante "de culo de vaso".
Para evitar la vulgaridad, yo pondría simplemente "sus gruesos anteojos", aunque anteojos está aquí en desuso, y tal vez sea más internacional "sus gafas".

Saludos.


----------



## Elxenc

Lienzo said:


> Muchas gracias compañeros por los aportes. En efecto, el texto es un libro para adolescentes y el registro no es del todo coloquial, aunque se intenta llegar al lector con un lenguaje cercano. Lo que pasa que aquí, en España, la palabra culo se enseña en las escuelas y la forma normal de llamar al trasero. Nadie se espanta por ello.
> Me gusta la variante que propone Vampiro: poner directamente 'anteojos de vidrio de botella'.
> 
> Gracias y saludos!



Bueno, bueno. Yo no diría que se dice "culo" con naturalidad en todos los ambientes. A los muy niños (¿De qué edad?) puede, pero  cuando son un poco más "mayores", ya empieza a aparecer el uso de eufemismos, a veces cursis, para evitar decir culo. Dicen: pompis, el popó, trasero, posaderas, donde la espalda pierde su nombre, etc.

Yo, en el caso que tratamos, diría:  _"anteojos" de cristales/vidrios gruesos, y me evitaría "malsonancias" en alguna zona.

¿En algún lugar de América usan "*antiparras*" como sinónimo de anteojos?
_


----------



## Aserolf

En México es "*anteojos/lentes de fondo de botella*" - definitivamente "culo de botella" no se oye - ni de chiste!


----------



## utrerana

¿ Y por qué no simplemente gafas de gruesos cristales, o de cristales gruesos?  Lo más simple es lo más esclarecedor.
Por otro lado, pienso que no se debe separa o aislar la palabra "culo" en  " culo de botella"  que es una expresión hecha y es específica para referirse a un determinado tipo de gafas, expresion familiar por cierto, y muy usada. Si aislas "culo" la imagen  mental es automática, ya sabemos todos cual es, si usas la palabra formando parte de la expresión, tu imagen mental nada tendrá que ver con la primera.
Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

Idóneo said:


> Por aquí, he oído más la variante "de culo de vaso".



De acuerdo con Idóneo: culo de vaso es la expresión común por aquí y aunque algo coloquial no resulta del todo reprochable; quiero decir que yo la uso incluso delante de mi madre, con la que comparto una graduación de la vista cercana al culo de vaso.


----------



## Darojas

Antiparras (sí, en Colombia se emplea, aunque no es muy frecuente) con culo de botella o lentes como culo de botella son expresiones que no tienen nada de raro, excepto el culo, que si se quiere evitar habrá que usar algún piadoso eufemismo o referirse a unos lentes muy gruesos, como culo de botella.


----------



## Idóneo

Tal vez se solventara el problema si cambiáramos a "gafas de cuello de botella".
A lo peor la estoy liando.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Elxenc said:


> Gran poder de síntesis el suyo sr. Vampiro, como siempre. ¿El Chile dicen gafas acaso? Es la única "pega"de coherencia, que le veo a su frase.


Lentes.
"Gafas" a las de sol, pero no es un término muy usado.
_


----------



## Aserolf

clares3 said:


> De acuerdo con Idóneo: culo de vaso es la expresión común por aquí y aunque algo coloquial no resulta del todo reprochable; quiero decir que yo la uso incluso delante de mi madre, con la que comparto una graduación de la vista cercana al culo de vaso.


En México es muy común decir *"lentes de fondo de botella"* - y hasta hace algunos años era lo que me decían cuando me quitaba mis 'pupilentes' (lentillas) y me ponía mis lentes/anteojos. Luego me dio por hacerme la cirugía láser, pensando que me quitaría para siempre de esa 'carga' - ¡qué equivocada! Después de casi 12 años de la cirugía vuelvo a cargar con mis odiados 'lentes/anteojos' - que ya no tan de 'fondo de botella' pero sí con bastantes dioptrías! Me resigno pensando que pronto  tendremos "transplantes de ojos artificiales" y que podré incluso hasta elegir el color! - Soñar no cuesta nada! 

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Eliminada cita a mensaje borrado)


Y yo opino que con *"gruesas gafas/anteojos/lentes" *todos quedaríamos satisfechos!


----------



## jorgema

Creo que en el Perú _'culo de botella'_ funcionaría perfectamente. Quizás porque la palabra *culo *no es usual (lo normal sería decir *poto*) y se entiende que quien la usa lo hace con fines expresivos. _Lentes (de) poto de botella_ es la forma coloquial, se dice de manera natural y, aunque es vulgar, nadie se escandaliza por ello, tal vez porque suena gracioso y casi infantil,


----------



## Lienzo

Gracias amigo Peón, pero mientras vosotros debatiais sobre tan estimulante tema, yo iba decidiendo. Finalmente opté por: 
"Los miraba fijamente a través de sus anteojos de gruesos cristales..."
Os parece bien? 
Millones de gracias!


----------



## Peón

A mí me suena muy bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

A mí también me suena bien... recordé otra palabra que no sé si alguien más la use o se use por sus tierras:
*espejuelos = anteojos
*
"gruesos espejuelos" (se entiende ?)


----------



## Peón

Aserolf said:


> A mí también me suena bien... recordé otra palabra que no sé si alguien más la use o se use por sus tierras:
> *espejuelos = anteojos
> *
> "gruesos espejuelos" (se entiende ?)



Aquí no.


----------



## clares3

Por España tampoco se usa espejuelos para significar lentes/gafas


----------



## swift

Nueva pregunta ​Buenas noches:

En *Costa Rica* se llaman coloquialmente *“culos de botella”*; también se usa “anteojos de culos de botella”, pero esta forma es menos frecuente. Diría, en definitiva, que lo que se usa espontáneamente en el nivel coloquial es la primera expresión: _culos de botella_.

Por medio del motor de búsqueda de Twitter, la secuencia entrecomillada “culos de botella” arroja múltiples resultados y veo que en pocos tuits se usa la locución nominal tal como se ha enunciado aquí en algunos aportes, es decir, incluyendo “gafas” o “lentes” o “anteojos”.

Mi pregunta para ustedes es la siguiente: *coloquialmente, y con arreglo al uso de cada una de sus regiones, ¿usan las locuciones nominales “culos de botella”, “culos de vaso” o “fondos de botella” o siempre incluyen “{anteojos/gafas/lentes}”?
*
Agradezco mucho sus respuestas. 


swift_Editado tras la amable observación de Ukimix acerca del planteamiento original, que era poco claro._​


----------



## Kaxgufen

Para mí, y lo aclaro a propósito,  culo de botella es para los anteojos, culo de vaso para la marca redonda en el mantel y fondo de botella para lo que queda de vino y no debería servírsele al invitado.


----------



## swift

Kaxgufen said:


> culo de botella es para los anteojos


Gracias. ¿Podrías decirme si, para describir los anteojos que lleva puestos este individuo, dirías espontáneamente “anteojos de culos de botella” o “culos de botella”?

 
Te lo pregunto porque a eso apunta mi consulta anterior.  Y también porque sospecho que lo que se diría en el habla relajada en la Argentina sería “culos de botella”, tal como aparece en este tuit reciente:


> Massa ni siquiera pudo entrar a ser TT en una lista de 10 tendencias donde la última es Teresa Parodi con sus culos de botella.
> 
> Fuente: https://twitter.com/MartinScioli/status/608777714028437504


Muchas gracias.


----------



## ukimix

Hola swift. Aquí se usan ambas, pero no sabría decir con qué frecuencia cada una. Lo que a mí me saldría decir depende de la circunstancia particular. Si le describo a alguien a una persona que aquella no ha visto nunca y tengo que decirle que usa ese tipo de gafas diría: "fulano usa gafas de fondo de botella". Pero si la persona descrita es amiga mía, bien puedo decirle a ella: "Que no se te queden tus fondos de botella". Espero te sirva.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo diría: Esos anteojos son dos culos de botella.

Hace unos cuantos años Alberto Closas dijo "culito" en el programa de la Legrand, y fue la comidilla por muuucho tiempo. Ya no, se escucha cualquier palabrota, no se usa más el doble sentido, todo es explícito...


----------



## swift

Gracias a ambos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México siempre he oído *lentes de fondo de botella*.


----------

